# 9100 Sq ft parking lot



## moose02 (Nov 20, 2008)

Where would everyone be on this 3/4 open, 1/4 pain in the arrs. Salted every plow 

Thanks

folks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

moose02;651346 said:


> Where would everyone be on this 3/4 open, 1/4 pain in the arrs. Salted every plow
> 
> Thanks
> 
> folks


I would be in the truck


----------



## moose02 (Nov 20, 2008)

ya me to im saying around $2700 with salt, we charge salt as an extra though so we dont get stuck with a big salt bill


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

$125-150 per event


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

For like a 16 event season, I'd do it for around $1600 with salt capped.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Jay brown;651540 said:


> $125-150 per event


$160 per event. 80 to plow and 80 to salt. I have 5 small fast food restaurants and they take me 15 minutes to plow if that and I get 160 out of each one. good luck...


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

On a 4 month season I'd be at about $1700 flat rate unlimited plowing and salting at $200 per application. Thats the going rate where I am with my competitors. No one in my area has a cut off on how many times they plow for the flat rate seasonal. At least not that I know of...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;652493 said:


> On a 4 month season I'd be at about $1700 flat rate unlimited plowing and salting at $200 per application. Thats the going rate where I am with my competitors. No one in my area has a cut off on how many times they plow for the flat rate seasonal. At least not that I know of...


$200 really?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

cretebaby;652500 said:


> $200 really?


Yes and we pay $86 per ton of salt. A lot that size would probably use less than 1/4 of a ton.

My residential driveway salting rate is $75 per application. With residential salting however we will not salt when we plow. We're simply too busy. So the rate has to include the trip back there after the snow removal etc.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

moose02;651346 said:


> Where would everyone be on this 3/4 open, 1/4 pain in the arrs. Salted every plow
> 
> Thanks
> 
> folks


Also be Leary of these people. Most companies have their snow removal contracts signed in October, often by their landscapers. Are they cheap and shopping hard or are they non-payers and last years company won't take them back... I'd be asking lots of questions...

Also I offer a discount to companies that provide me with post dated checks so it saves me on collecting.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Man I wish I could get 800 dollars per ton applied. For that price I think I might place each granual by hand to get the best effectiveness for the product. Figure the gas, and time to get to each place that has to come out to something like $650 per ton profit. I need to move to Canada, here in Ohio I am lucky to get 200 a ton, and my cost is 130.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

$40 here might get you it just to plow.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

kootoomootoo;652816 said:


> $40 here might get you it just to plow.


.......

You guys keep saying "per event", and I'm just wondering what you exactly mean by that. I've always considered an event to be an entire storm. So when your saying $125 or whatever for an event, is that just one push or however many it takes for the storm? I've been bidding per push. I got a call for a similar lot, and gave a price of $125 per push including shoveling walkways, ice melt on walkways, and daily site checks.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would call per event any amount of snow that requires a push. So if your bidding out XXX amount of dollars to plow with a 2 inch trigger, than at the 2 inches you go out and plow. If it continues snowing, and you reach anouther 2 inch trigger then off you go plowing again, and that equals another push which is another bill. Thats why when I bid jobs, I give them a price for 1-2.9 inches, a different price for 3-4.9, and so on. That would be based on a per storm total, not a per event total. Maybe I do it wrong, and cut my own throat on dollars earned, but around here that is what is accepted.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Rc2505;653093 said:


> I would call per event any amount of snow that requires a push. So if your bidding out XXX amount of dollars to plow with a 2 inch trigger, than at the 2 inches you go out and plow. If it continues snowing, and you reach anouther 2 inch trigger then off you go plowing again, and that equals another push which is another bill. Thats why when I bid jobs, I give them a price for 1-2.9 inches, a different price for 3-4.9, and so on. That would be based on a per storm total, not a per event total. Maybe I do it wrong, and cut my own throat on dollars earned, but around here that is what is accepted.


I can't believe you guys actually get business like that down there. Here my trigger is 3cm which is what all of my competition is running in my area. And the rates are seasonal, not per push. We plow an unlimited amount of times. If our trigger hits 50 times in the winter we plow 50 times for the same rate. Obviously some winters are better than others. We lost money last year....

If I tried to sell per push service here I'd be standing in the unemployment line. LOL


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Driveway Doctor, The problem is you guys horde all the snow up north, and don't share much of it with us. We have only averaged about 8 pushes, and maybe 15 salting events over the past 5 years. So for us to sell seasonal contracts would be a big gamble for either the owner of the property or the owner of the plow. I can see the benifit for seasonal if we had a 20 or 30 average, but that just doens't happen here. Maybe you guys could send some down our way, and we can have some of the dun as well


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Rc2505;653261 said:


> Driveway Doctor, The problem is you guys horde all the snow up north, and don't share much of it with us. We have only averaged about 8 pushes, and maybe 15 salting events over the past 5 years. So for us to sell seasonal contracts would be a big gamble for either the owner of the property or the owner of the plow. I can see the benifit for seasonal if we had a 20 or 30 average, but that just doens't happen here. Maybe you guys could send some down our way, and we can have some of the dun as well


You got a deal. I'm setting up my fan in my south facing window now to blow the snow your way. I want 10% commission though bubba! haha


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Rc2505;653093 said:


> I would call per event any amount of snow that requires a push. So if your bidding out XXX amount of dollars to plow with a 2 inch trigger, than at the 2 inches you go out and plow. If it continues snowing, and you reach anouther 2 inch trigger then off you go plowing again, and that equals another push which is another bill. Thats why when I bid jobs, I give them a price for 1-2.9 inches, a different price for 3-4.9, and so on. That would be based on a per storm total, not a per event total. Maybe I do it wrong, and cut my own throat on dollars earned, but around here that is what is accepted.


i would call that per push if you are plowing every 2"


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

cretebaby;653346 said:


> i would call that per push if you are plowing every 2"


I agree, but what would you describe as per event?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

merrimacmill;653357 said:


> I agree, but what would you describe as per event?


per event IMO would be a set charge per 24 hrs or per low pressure system


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;652537 said:


> Yes and we pay $86 per ton of salt. A lot that size would probably use less than 1/4 of a ton.
> 
> My residential driveway salting rate is $75 per application. With residential salting however we will not salt when we plow. We're simply too busy. So the rate has to include the trip back there after the snow removal etc.


that price of $800/ton sounds high for here and we pay more for salt.....if i got $800 per ton i could make $4000 per v box load and i can usually spread one load in about 1.5 hrs(depends on traffic)....after paying $100 per ton on the salt my gross profit would be $3500, that's $2,333.33 per hour!! that's crazy, are you hiring?


----------



## lowrider57 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Small sub division*

Newbie back,,again,,have to bid on a very small sub division right by my house,has 6 small drives 20x35 and 2 larger ones 85x22 would 120.00 each visit be out of line or is that good,,,oh no salt and just a small walk that could be done with our snow blower in 2-3 minutes each,,,thanks again guys!


----------

